# How do I apply foundation using a foundation brush?



## juliet1985 (Oct 8, 2005)

hi everyone! how are you?

well i just got myself a brand new Estee Lauder foundation brush and was just wondering if anyone had any tips and techniques on how to use the brush. I have never before used a foundation brush so I am a little worried!

On their website it says:

*Apply any EstÃ©e Lauder foundation and blend downward for a look that is even and seamless.*

So does that mean that i have to appy the foundation in a downward motion?

Sorry but I am really new to this and I want to get it right!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Laura (Oct 8, 2005)

Well i do find applying it &amp; blending it in a downward way helps me achieve that "flawless" look. I dont have any outstanding tips. Basically what i do is i pour a little bit of foundation on to the back of my hand and i dip the tip of my foundation brush on it and start at my forehead and work down. Hopefully the rest of the girls can give better advice!


----------



## juliet1985 (Oct 8, 2005)

hey everyone!

i applied it in a downward motion and it worked great - i cant believe how a little goes such a long way with the foundation brush! I used the Estee Lauder Maximum Cover Lightweight Make up with it and put EL's Aeromatte on top and it works great!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 8, 2005)

I just use my fingers but i've heard that the key is to apply in downward motion in small X like shape strokes to acheive an airbrushed look.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 8, 2005)

i do downward motions, but if i need to do sideways, i'll do that. depends where i am on my face.

i'm glad it worked for you, juliet




i love my foundation brush and could never go back to use my fingers/sponges!


----------



## Laura (Oct 8, 2005)

Ooh thanks for the tip about the X like shaped strokes Lisa. Gonna try that out tomorrow!


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 8, 2005)

I normally dot the foundation on my forehead, each cheek, tip of nose and my chin and then use downward and outward strokes going from the face to the hairline and then blending at the hairline to make sure no foundation is showing. I will also take a sponge if necessary and go over my face to blend even smoother. You don't want to wipe but dab so that you don't take off the foundation.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 8, 2005)

Good tips!


----------



## Laura (Oct 8, 2005)

Ditto! Devin &amp; Rouge you both gave fantastic tips there. I'm gonna try using a sponge after i use the brush coz i really love that flawless finish -doesnt everyone!


----------



## MacSux (Oct 9, 2005)

Here are my tips:

Apply your primer (or any lightweight moisturizer) with the foundation brush first. What little product remains on the brush will coat the bristles and give it a little more slip when applying the foundation.

I've had success using very small amounts of foundation (for quick drying products) and the usual amount applied of half of my face at a time. I find both work equally well.

I don't use downward strokes exclusively. In fact, I start at my nose, and apply outward along my cheekbone, then a second long strip down towards my jawline, and then blend. Continue until the whole face is done, blending really well to get rid of any lines.

If there are any lines still visible, I take my clean hand and just press into my entire face - this completely gets rid of the lines without messing up the foundation.

hope this helps.


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 9, 2005)

think i might hav 2 try this (my plus foundation= clueless)


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 9, 2005)

me*


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 9, 2005)

You're welcome! I'm here to help!





Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Wow Devin! Those are great tips! Very detailed, which really helps...looks like I still have a lot to learn. I'll try this today. Thanks!
And Rouge, those are awesome tips too!! Thanks for listing all the details too, that really helps!


----------



## Sophia (Oct 9, 2005)

Girls which foundation brush do you reccomend for a newbie to foundation brushes? I've never used any, and I wonder if it has to be expensive like Mac or Stila, or cheepier like Body Shop's?


----------



## Laura (Oct 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MacSux* Apply your primer (or any lightweight moisturizer) with the foundation brush first. What little product remains on the brush will coat the bristles and give it a little more slip when applying the foundation. This sounds like a great tip! Thanks girlie




I applied my foundation today using the tips from above. I did X like shapes &amp; i used a damp sponge after i have to say there definitely is a difference so i'm so happy. thanks girls


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Hi Chelsea, instead of starting a new post to correct something in your original post, you can just click on this button




to edit your post. Thank you! whoops sry char...hehe n jus wen i thought i wasnt a newb anymor


----------



## FeistyFemme (Oct 9, 2005)

Wow, these arre great tips!!



I occasionally use my foundation brush, but not often because I feel so clumsy and unskilled when I do. I'm definitely gonna try some of these tips!


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 9, 2005)

art supply store..wouldnt hav ever thought of that aha


----------



## greeneyedangel (Oct 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sophia* Girls which foundation brush do you reccomend for a newbie to foundation brushes? I've never used any, and I wonder if it has to be expensive like Mac or Stila, or cheepier like Body Shop's? I love my MAC 190 Foundation brush. It's excellent! I wash mine after each use so its fresh each time I use it.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Oct 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* This sounds like a great tip! Thanks girlie




I applied my foundation today using the tips from above. I did X like shapes &amp; i used a damp sponge after i have to say there definitely is a difference so i'm so happy. thanks girls





I did the damp sponge thing today too, worked out great!


----------



## MacSux (Oct 9, 2005)

I have to say that I have the Body Shop brush and it's not great. I bought it first, just to try, to see if I liked the whole brush thing at all. The bristles are soft enough, but the brush itself is quite thin, and left me very streaky.

I then upgraded to one similar to the MAC 190 and like this one a lot more.

I think as long as you find one similar to the 190, you'll be fine. I'm sure lots of cheaper lines have them, like Japonesque, and they'd be great!


----------



## anne7 (Oct 10, 2005)

I tried the 'x' technique, and I love how it looks! Going in the little x shapes and then smoothing down makes my foundation look much smoother, and I don't need as much product, yet it covers better IMO!

I'll have to try putting on my moisturizer with the brush and then the foundation sometime, that sounds like it would make it blend even smoother!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Oct 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* the downwards motions just mean all the fine hairs on the face (that everyone has) lie flat!
I do my moisturiser with the fndt brush sometimes and it does make the fndt go on nicely after x

Wow, awesome tip!I'm trying that out today! Thanks T!


----------



## martiejen (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Juliet,

I started using a Lacome foundation brush about a year ago and think its the greatest thing around.. When I went to get it the girl showed me how to use it put a few dabs of makeup on the back of your hand make xxx on your face using one side of the brush down all over your face... on the nose and cheek area brush upward and inward when you have covered your face and feel you have used foundation all over your face then use the opposite side of the brush and brush up this will blend your makeup really very well...I marked the side I Brush down with nailpolish and the other side of the brush is blank that way I make sure everything is going on the right way..If I feel I need a dab or more of make up I just use the marked side of the brush and continue .Your skin often looks like you have no makeup on very natural...so much nicer --amazing how much makeup you can save.


----------



## woburnite9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *rouge* Great tips here! I'll just add my own, even though I'm late to this thread...
I use Prescriptives Virtual Matte and I LOVE the look with a foundation brush. I shake the bottle, and then usually just use what is in the cap - which isnt' very much. I dab the tips of my bristles in the stuff, and then put three blobs on my forehead, draw a line down my nose, work the bristles in around my nostrils. Then I dab the brush into the lid again, and apply a blob on my chin and one on each cheek. Then I start painting - very quickly, just to get it all spread out. I have somewhat uneven textured skin with some enlarged pores, and I really like to make sure that they get well covered, so I'll brush downward, sideways, upward, on a diagonal, any way I need to get the pore walls covered. I'm not really fillling in the pores so much as just eliminating the little shadows that show up. Once I'm all painted, I take a slightly damp wedge sponge and smooth everything in a downward motion - this helps to remove any excess and further blends the foundation around my lips and nose and bridge of nose.

After that, it's just a liberal pat of powder all over, which I then buff well with a kabuki so my skin looks velvety rather than powdered.

With this technique my oily skin stays looking fresh for most of the day with no touchups other than a quick blot with a tissue.

What is a kabuki thanks


----------



## Marisol (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *woburnite9* What is a kabuki thanks Welcome to MUT! I am Marisol from San Francisco and I look forward to getting to know you. Here is a on kabiki brushes. Hope it help!
What's A Kabuki Brush used for?


----------



## breathless (Oct 12, 2005)

thank you ladies! i feel silly. guess what i used my foundation brush for? nothing! never used it. i have one. from e.l.f. cosmetics. only $1. i'm going to try these tricks out and see how i like it with my cheapo brush. i might have to go towards my beloved m.a.c. store. i'll come back with my words of results.


----------



## slf (Oct 12, 2005)

I have a (dumb) question about applying in Xs... How is that done? Are you alternating/flipping the brush from one face to another?


----------



## Sofia (Oct 12, 2005)

I do the small x application, too. I'm gonna try the moisturizer tip and see how that works. I'll never go back to using sponges or my fingers, blah.

slf, there are no dumb questions on this board. What I do is pretend I'm drawing small X's on my cheeks, forehead, etc, when I apply my foundation and it blends really nicely.


----------



## juliet1985 (Oct 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *martiejen* Hi Juliet,I started using a Lacome foundation brush about a year ago and think its the greatest thing around.. When I went to get it the girl showed me how to use it put a few dabs of makeup on the back of your hand make xxx on your face using one side of the brush down all over your face... on the nose and cheek area brush upward and inward when you have covered your face and feel you have used foundation all over your face then use the opposite side of the brush and brush up this will blend your makeup really very well...I marked the side I Brush down with nailpolish and the other side of the brush is blank that way I make sure everything is going on the right way..If I feel I need a dab or more of make up I just use the marked side of the brush and continue .Your skin often looks like you have no makeup on very natural...so much nicer --amazing how much makeup you can save.





hi! thanks so much for the tips - it's great to know someone out there is using the same brush as me! and it's true you do use up much less make up using a brush - i was soooo amazed the first time i used it! Thanks


----------



## martiejen (Oct 12, 2005)

*I love my brush in fact I bought one for my 29 year old daughter she loves it also...Wonder why the heck it took me so long to buy brushes they are great for everything.The girl who sold me the brush said she had her lacome brush for five years...I've known her for ages and her makeup alway looked so nice...now I know the secret.



*


----------



## Laura (Oct 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *slf* I have a (dumb) question about applying in Xs... How is that done? Are you alternating/flipping the brush from one face to another? Welcome to MakeUpTalk slf! I'm Laura from Ireland.. If you need help with anything on this site just shout!
Regarding the X's.. I only started using this technique last week so i may be wrong but all i do is draw X's really quick all over my face! Man that sounds stupid but that's what i do &amp; it seems to work. I find that you have to work really quick though.

Also, Trisha i used my brush for the moisturiser today &amp; it worked out cool.. Loving all these tips guys! Keep em coming


----------



## greeneyedangel (Oct 12, 2005)

ABout the X's:

I tried this a few days ago and what I did was I applied my foundation in a downward motion, then went over it with small x's and then in a downward motion again and it came out real good. After that I got a damp sponge and went over my entire face lightly and it was flawless!


----------



## slf (Oct 13, 2005)

Gosh, you guys have been so helpful! Thanks!

I tried using Xs with the MAC 190 brush and it worked beautifully. A brush gives such a nice finish. *happy*


----------



## juliet1985 (Oct 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *slf* Gosh, you guys have been so helpful! Thanks!I tried using Xs with the MAC 190 brush and it worked beautifully. A brush gives such a nice finish. *happy*





i totally agree!
thanks everyone for your help and tips! they're great! i must say that i'm really happy with my foundation at the moment paired up with the brush!!


----------



## Liz (Oct 13, 2005)

when i use my foundation brush i lke wipe it all over and if there are streaks or lines from the bristles, i tap then witht he brush.


----------



## Laura (Oct 13, 2005)

I LOVE this thread! I've had almost flawless skin for the past few days because of the techniques mentioned. I said ALMOST because i have 2 volcanos ready to erupt


----------



## anne7 (Oct 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* I LOVE this thread! I've had almost flawless skin for the past few days because of the techniques mentioned.



Ditto! Thanks so much to everyone who shared their great tips...I understand more how to blend with the brush, as opposed to just slapping it on and blending with my fingers, which did NOT look nearly as nice! Even my dad said that my skin looked really pretty yesterday, and I feel ya Laura, I have a big one between my eyebrows! One of the worst places to EVER get spots, IMO


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi Juliet!

I asked my EL consultant..i bought the brush today




lol.

She said dab 5 dots on the face; 1 forehead, 2 cheek, 1 chin, 1 nose. For the forehead, apply in an upward-outward motion, then for the rest of the face apply in a downward-outward motion. Do small sections at a time and don't kind of use circles as if you were painting..that's what she told me. Also she said that you get the desired effect using just the brush so there is no need for a damp sponge

YourOne&amp;Only


----------



## wafflebox (Oct 14, 2005)

I just used the moisturizer and X method today and it worked out great! I thought Prescriptives' color match was way off but I used a LOT less with their brush and it worked sooooo well. I'll never have flawless skin (thanks to dark acne scars ugh) but I was happy with it for once. It's the first time I left the house w/out worrying about my foundation (or WITH foundation for that matter!)


----------



## trazille (Oct 14, 2005)

thanks for the tips! wow!


----------



## juliet1985 (Oct 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *YourOneAndOnly* Hi Juliet!
I asked my EL consultant..i bought the brush today




lol.

She said dab 5 dots on the face; 1 forehead, 2 cheek, 1 chin, 1 nose. For the forehead, apply in an upward-outward motion, then for the rest of the face apply in a downward-outward motion. Do small sections at a time and don't kind of use circles as if you were painting..that's what she told me. Also she said that you get the desired effect using just the brush so there is no need for a damp sponge

YourOne&amp;Only

wow that's amazing info! Thanks so much! I'm lovin the foundation brush so far!! just washed it today after using it daily for a week with cold water and Johnsons baby shampoo as advised by this board - it's nice and clean now! I wonder whether it's good to wash your brush every time you use it


----------



## MacSux (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi,

You should definitely wash it after every use. This is true for any brush used with wet products - foundation, cream brush, concealor. It would become a breeding ground for germs.


----------



## juliet1985 (Oct 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MacSux* Hi,
You should definitely wash it after every use. This is true for any brush used with wet products - foundation, cream brush, concealor. It would become a breeding ground for germs.

i totally agree with you but i read somewhere that you should only wash them once a week. but i will definitely start washing my brush after i use it - i find it so unhygenic to reuse it without cleaning it! i thought that each time i wash the brush i would loose some of its 'hairs' but not even one came off so it's safe to do it daily (not to mention cleaner!!)
THANKS


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 15, 2005)

Devin - this is how I was advised to apply the foundation with the brush and sponge. Great to post the tips here too!

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* I normally dot the foundation on my forehead, each cheek, tip of nose and my chin and then use downward and outward strokes going from the face to the hairline and then blending at the hairline to make sure no foundation is showing. I will also take a sponge if necessary and go over my face to blend even smoother. You don't want to wipe but dab so that you don't take off the foundation.


----------



## muartsy (Oct 15, 2005)

I just paint my foundation all over. It doesn't look streaky or uneven at all. I use Lancome's foundation brush.


----------



## bacidolci (Oct 20, 2005)

ive been using my el brush and i love it. you can tell the difference right away in the way your makeup looks on your face as a result. i would never use my hands again. i also have that issue about cleaning the brush, i feel like a germaphobe if i use it with the previous days makeup on it. but is it good to wash daily..will it wear faster?


----------



## lilla (Oct 20, 2005)

You face looks awesome no matter how you apply hunny!!

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Wow I feel so clueless! I didn't know that you had to apply it in a downward motion. Eek!


----------



## L281173 (Jan 14, 2006)

Doesn't the brush result in wasting more make up than applying with a wedge.


----------



## redcar1 (Apr 29, 2006)

Devin thanks for the tips they are greate. will try it tomorrow.


----------



## LVA (Apr 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *L281173* Doesn't the brush result in wasting more make up than applying with a wedge.



no cuz u just dip the brush in a lil foundation whereas w/a sponge u dot 4 huge blobs on your face and the sponges just soaks it up


----------



## Tina Marie (Oct 12, 2006)

A few weeks ago I used a brush with my foundation and let's just say it was a disaster but after getting all of these tips I'm ready to try again - the right way! .. THanks Ladies!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 12, 2006)

When I use my brush, I dot the foundation on my chin, cheeks and forehead. I then use the brush in downward strokes, and sometimes outwards. Then I go back over my face using small Xs, and if need be, smooth out with my fingers (totally defeating the purpose of the brush).


----------



## LaStupenda (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks for the tips! I had no idea how to use a foundation brush either.


----------



## LPlummer (Nov 1, 2013)

I love my E.L.F. brushes! I use many of their products!


----------

